# Howard Marsh



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone done any fishing there, thinking gills?


----------



## Buckeye419 (Dec 11, 2020)

Looks pretty prime... id say atleast someday, it'll be pretty similar to Metzgers for fish species... ill be trying it at some point this year


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Just hope they manage that place properly, really looks promising for some kayak fishing.


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

Where is Howard Marsh


----------



## Buckeye419 (Dec 11, 2020)

FishyMcFisherson said:


> Where is Howard Marsh



Howard marsh is the the metro park out in Jerusalem twp.. its literally a stones throw from Metzger, just across the ****... converted old farm fields back to originate with trails kayak launches n bird platforms... supposed to be expanded this year across howard road to the west.. not sure if the new area west of Howard will be as big or accessible


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks all. Maybe give it a shot this Saturday.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Let us know how you do. The State keeps messing with Metzgers, And I realize its a waterfowl managed area, not a fishing hole to them. But it's one of the few decent fishing spots around Toledo.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Will do. Hoping I do not have to work this Saturday,


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Did not get to Howard this weekend. Decided to wait for better weather.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

NOW I will try there this Saturday.

Has anyone else been there?


----------

